# A couple of Philip Duclos Designs



## Sprocket (Jul 30, 2007)

I have built a couple of Philip Duclos designed engines over the last few years. I enjoy his designs for the variety and maybe even whimsy. Each solves the problems in a different way. Another thread showed the "Gearless"
This is the "Maverick" another gearless engine.







It uses an indexer on a lever to open the exhaust valve






then rotates to miss the valve next time it rises.






The other of his I built was the "Whatzit". You steam guys might recognize
the oscillating cylinder, but this one is internal combustion.











My current project is starting to come together. It is the Zero Six from Model Engine Builder. Article by Dario Brisighella (?spelling) 
It seems this may be a long post, so I'll show you that one another time.

Doug


----------

